# Death by Kindle?



## granfire (Jul 18, 2011)

http://money.msn.com/exchange-trade...cef1cd2-3da3-4436-9b2d-cd0b1ea01fc7&GT1=33035

The nation's second largest chain calling it quits....

(yes, online buying is sweet and easy, but I do like the BAM store down the road, for the few times a year I actually buy a book...)


----------



## Blindside (Jul 18, 2011)

http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Desktops-and-Notebooks/Amazons-Kindle-EBooks-Outselling-Paper-Books-792500/

Barnes and Noble won't last too much longer....


----------



## MPC1257 (Jul 20, 2011)

Before the Kindle I always went to the library.  If they didn't have the book I was looking for they could usually get it within a week.
I do use my kindle quite a bit, but the library is still my first option.  When my wife and I go on vacation, she brings 4-6 books and I just bring the kindle.  Which is  very convenient.


----------

